# Armadillo Hunting



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

While in the woods cutting cabbage me and ghost had the opportunity to get a few amadilloandhad two good head shots












I think we did pretty good.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have heard they taste good, but how do you cook them?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice Shot!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting, man! Ballsy move...you're one of those blokes that'd knock over an Loomis truck too, arncha? Lol

How does one prepare armadillo?


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

My dad aka ghost skins them cuts the meat up into chunks salt and peppers it soaks it in half and half cream flours it and deep frys it. It taste good just like pork.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i bet the dead end road has a bunch on it now pushed up by the water.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I would never do that, armadillos can carry leprosy.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Ya we know


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

we look at them good not to say that would stop us from geting it but hogs carry some nasty stuff to a long with the ticks that we get all of the time too chance we take and they can fix it now.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

There least likely to carry leprosy in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got fugu on the list of things to do; I hear Ya with the risk...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

on the east coast and i have ate blow fish also


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, YOLO am i right.

You

Only

Live

Once


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> on the east coast and i have ate blow fish also


Did you get the tingles, & if so, did you get nervous? This was in Japan, I'm assuming..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

no here in fla no tingles for me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

logo96 said:


> lol, YOLO am i right.
> 
> You
> Only
> ...


...is that what that stands for? I thought it had something to do with loving owls...

Yes, unfortunately...not that I'm careless with it, but some things that can put it in jeopardy seem irresistible to me...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> no here in fla no tingles for me.


Here in the states??? What restaurant was it, if you don't mind me asking? I go down that way every couple years; I'd go out of my way to try it...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

a friend of mine dad made it he called it chicken of the sea was not until i was in my 20s that i even knew it could kill you did not know that it took chefs 30 years to be able to serve it to some one.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> a friend of mine dad made it he called it chicken of the sea was not until i was in my 20s that i even knew it could kill you did not know that it took chefs 30 years to be able to serve it to some one.


That's some scary shit right there...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes it is but they ate it all the time we catch big ones all the time and laugh when i do thinking about it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> yes it is but they ate it all the time we catch big ones all the time and laugh when i do thinking about it.


Yeah, I'd laugh too...in hindsight. Homemade blowfish supposedly kills hundreds worldwide every year....


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

ghost wanted me to post these, after he cleaned them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

not todays but thats it in a half shell best thing about it is it has its own bowl.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That has a lot of potential for an artsy presentation too, if you're so inclined...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive got a question, since ive never eaten armadillo, can you cook them or stew them in their own shell like turtles ? love that shell pic with the chunks in it, looks like a dinner table center piece for a buffet. the shell looks like it can make a forearm shield for those learning butterfly :rofl: . aww man, now i want a armadillos shell, just for the abstract factor :king: .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

never have before but you mite be able to.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, teaching the kids right.

Spinach in the bag from the grocery store carries E. coli, people have actually died from eating it. I will take my chances with the armored possums.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Man i wish we had armadillos over here


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

give it a year or so one will swim your way they swim really good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Never ate a 'dillo ... but the meat looks good.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

How about tou smuggle a few over ghost. I will trade you for a catty lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

When I was in Central America the people would hold the armadillos by the tail and set them in a fire first... then go about butchering it... and that's the way I've done it the few times I've eaten them.

The leprosy is generally on their feet and underside, burning the outside up kills it and makes it much harder to contract.

Of course, when I show others how to butcher stuff I usually just put on a pair of nitrile gloves and get after it... and thoroughly cook all wild game... solves pretty much any problem with parasites etc.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

have never tried that ill have to try that some time


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Imperial said:


> ive got a question, since ive never eaten armadillo, can you cook them or stew them in their own shell like turtles ? love that shell pic with the chunks in it, looks like a dinner table center piece for a buffet. the shell looks like it can make a forearm shield for those learning butterfly :rofl: . aww man, now i want a armadillos shell, just for the abstract factor :king: .


Yes you can, I am originally from Argentina and we cook the in the shell over charcoal, here is picture, they are delicious and very juicy this way. Its been a long time tho! I wish I could hunt them too.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------

